# Mods



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there a way to Pin the name of the mods somewhere? If one wants to move a thread to the private section that person might not know who to contact. If something like this exists, I've missed it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a thread pinned to the Technical Difficulties Forum that has a list of the moderators and interestingly enough their genders. We need to add the two newest mods to that list.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/58081-list-moderators.html


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> There is a thread pinned to the Technical Difficulties Forum that has a list of the moderators and interestingly enough their genders. We need to add the two newest mods to that list.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/58081-list-moderators.html


?

Great. What do you think about added this as a sticky somewhere (ie General Relationship etc?) I think it should be stickied elsewhere. Many posters aren't going to look at the 'Technical Difficulty Forum' for mod help, because most will never know this exists.

Many posters want to go private and won't even think or probably look for a 'Technical Difficult Forum'. I think this list of mods should be a sticky on each forum.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> There is a thread pinned to the Technical Difficulties Forum that has a list of the moderators and interestingly enough their genders. We need to add the two newest mods to that list.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/58081-list-moderators.html



Hmmm, I'm thinking the mods need to put together a better introduction, just a thought and suggestion:

http://youtu.be/HZklwTGZutc


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, and the list needs to be current - the one I saw was from 2012. 

I've been PMing with someone who wants to move her thread to the private section but we aren't sure who to turn to.

IMO, the mods need to have a current list, how to contact and posted in several sections of TAM.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe the thread or just the list of mods can be pinned to the top of the more sensitive forums.

Whoa! Amp knew EleGirl and Mem would be moderators back in 2012. Mind. Blown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

